# D700 vs. D7000



## MrSleepin

i am looking at the 2 side by side... and i am at a loss as to why the 700 is $1500 more than the 7000....???

i see the fx format/bigger sensor being a big factor... but what else makes the 700 worth morth than double that of the 7000.

i'm still using the d80 and wanting to upgrade... i found a 700 locally for $1800 (body only) $2200 with a 85mm 1.8f lens... but i still think i want to go the cheaper route and get the 7000


----------



## djacobox372

the same reason why a ferrari cost twice as much as a porsche.


----------



## MrSleepin

they are both nikon....so, no help what so ever.


----------



## Josh220

Full frame is significantly better than a cropped sensor. The D700 will also destroy it in low-light situations. The high ISO performance is pretty impressive. There are other differences (FPS with grip, larger eye piece, etc) but those are the two biggest IMO.


----------



## xyphoto

MrSleepin said:
			
		

> i am looking at the 2 side by side... and i am at a loss as to why the 700 is $1500 more than the 7000....???
> 
> i see the fx format/bigger sensor being a big factor... but what else makes the 700 worth morth than double that of the 7000.
> 
> i'm still using the d80 and wanting to upgrade... i found a 700 locally for $1800 (body only) $2200 with a 85mm 1.8f lens... but i still think i want to go the cheaper route and get the 7000



What lenses do you own currently? How much money do you plan to spend? How experienced are you with photography? These are some of the factors outside just the price consideration. 

I personally have a D700 but heard a lot of good things about D7000. FX vs DX is a never ending debate. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## MrSleepin

here's my lenses:
18-55 and 55-200 kit lenses
8mm fisheye Rokinon
15mm fisheye Sigma
50mm 1.8 nikkor
60mm 2.8 micro nikkor
85mm 1.4 Rokinon

it's not much.


----------



## cbarbero

By the looks of your lenses, they are DX. Moving to a D700 may not be a wise choice as you will not be taking full advantage of the FX sensor. If you plan on upgrading lenses, then spend the extra money on the D700. To me, and this is personal opinion only, the D???? line is beginner, D??? is amateur, and D? is professional. While the D700 is better on ISO, you do not get real advantages till you hit the D3s.


----------



## MrSleepin

i see... 

i noticed the 7000 has a slightly smaller sensor than the d80... so i am not really intending on upgrading the sensor. my main concern is the 3fps that my d80 does. i want at least 5fps and the 7000 does 6fps.  i guess it's a silly reason to upgrade. and high iso is something i dont really take advantage of... most of my shots will never go over 400.


----------



## cbarbero

Jump on the D7000 then. The only other thing I can think of is the size. For my hands, the D7000 is somewhat small, I prefer the full size more but again, my preference only.


----------



## mjhoward

MrSleepin said:


> they are both nikon....so, no help what so ever.



Ok so same reason a GT-R costs more than a 350z... they are both Nissan.  That better?  And like everyone else has eluded to, the body is one of the smallest price increases you will experience going to full frame if all you have are DX lenses.


----------



## KmH

The D700 will be replaced in Nikon's line up soon. If it wasn't for the earthquake/tsunami in Japan, and then very destructive flooding in Thailand the D700 replacement, the D800(?), would likely have already been launched.

The D7000 is Nikon's top-of-the-line *entry-level* camera. The D700 is nikon's top-of-the-line *prosumer* camera.

The D700 has a full magnesium alloy metal chassis and full weather sealing, while the D7000 only has magnesium alloy top and back plates, and just some weather sealing.

The D700 has up to 8 fps burst mode shooting and can do up to 9 auto-exposure brackets. The D7000 can do 6 fps in burst mode and just 3 auto-exposure brackets.

In short, even being long in the tooth, the D700 has many features, functions, and capabilities the D7000 just does not have that easily justifies the differences in their prices.


----------



## Nod

Go to http://www.camera-catalog.comhttp://www.camera-catalog.com when you get the page up click on the "digital camera comparison" box just under the red "Digital camera box.  Type in Nikon in the mfgr. box and the 700 and then move over to the right and type in Nikon and then the 7000.  You will get a side by side comparison for both camera with the user rating at the bottom.


----------



## KmH

Linky no worky.


----------



## Nod

I just tried it and it worked for me.  Try typing it in the address bar and see what happens.


----------



## belial

KmH said:
			
		

> Linky no worky.



Link worked fine for me


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

I went from a D7000 to a D700 and all I got to say is *NIGHT and DAY*. You won't regret it.

Yeah Nikon may come out with a new model (and I held out a while), but if i was chasing new models of everything I wouldn't own anything....I opted to live a little =)


----------



## KmH

Nod said:


> I just tried it and it worked for me.  Try typing it in the address bar and see what happens.


I did. Still didn't work for me.


----------



## rgregory1965

Funny how different sites have different info...this one says the D7000 clearly wins over the D700...hmmmmm

Nikon D700 vs D7000


----------



## mjhoward

rgregory1965 said:


> Funny how different sites have different info...this one says the D7000 clearly wins over the D700...hmmmmm
> 
> Nikon D700 vs D7000



Sure... if you value things like HD video with a slight edge in resolution and dynamic range over things like a significantly larger sensor, significantly larger viewfinder, better low light performance, and significantly better AF Module


----------



## Kerbouchard

rgregory1965 said:


> Funny how different sites have different info...this one says the D7000 clearly wins over the D700...hmmmmm
> 
> Nikon D700 vs D7000



Some people are silly.  Heck, Ken Rockwell gets millions of hits on his website but his advice is still silly.

There simply is no comparison between the D700 and the D7000.  They are both DSLR's and they are both made by Nikon.  After that, the similarities pretty much stop.  The D7000 isn't even in the same ballpark.


----------



## mwcfarms

Having the D700 and having the D7000 to play with and compare (my nieces) they are like having a box of convenience store wine and a nice bottle of Pinot Grigio, both are wines but the differences are very noticeable once you have had the other. Going from your D80 to your D7000 would be a good upgrade most likely but going to the D700 will really be noticeable. We can't ever find many NEW D700's in Canada anymore I would jump on that offer if the body is in good shape with low actuations.


----------



## rgregory1965

Say it aint sooooooo.

Ken Rockwell and Jared Polin are my role models....I even thought that if I could grow a FRO I could shoot better....


----------



## nickzou

Not a fan of the D700 mainly due to its size. It's ridiculously big. Noise performance wise, the clear winner is the D700 no question. But at the same time... when I tried to D700, because of all the hype built up in my head, I was expecting... no noise at ISO3200. Which I know isn't realistic but the way people say "way better noise performance" I expected to see... no noise. It's still there, it's just way better than the D7000. At the end of the day, I'm a big fan of crop sensors, the DoF is shallow enough and if the rumours of the 36mp D800 sensor is true, I doubt it's going to be significantly better in terms of high ISO than the D400. If they both come out at the same time, I definitely know what I'm getting.

Seriously though, is the D800 going to have better ISO performance than the D700?


----------



## djacobox372

MrSleepin said:
			
		

> they are both nikon....so, no help what so ever.



my point is: when reach the highend of the spectrum small increases in performance and rarity equal huge differences in price. You could easily be asking why a d3s cost three times as much as a d700, or why a d7000 cost nearly twice as much as a d90.


----------



## Derrel

Pinot Grigio...FTW!!!


----------



## BlairWright

rgregory1965 said:


> Funny how different sites have different info...this one says the D7000 clearly wins over the D700...hmmmmm
> 
> Nikon D700 vs D7000



Never going to that site again.. wow, they are insane


----------



## jake337

If you really don't understand where the price difference comes from, forget both and grab a used D90.


----------



## RobertDarasz

> i see the fx format/bigger sensor being a big factor...


You just answered your question in the first post. 

It's a semipro camera. Plus the D700 prizes went crazy after the tsunami in Japan. 

If you are not sure if you want to buy a D700 and why does it cost so much that means you don't need it. End of story.

Comparing the D700 and D7000 is just stupid, those are two completely different cameras. Comparing a D300s and the D7000 would make more sense. (and i'd still choose the D300s for it's durability and prize)


----------



## BOMAX

Robert raises (to Me) the actual value at best. The D300 instead of a D7000. I want a D7000 because it has lots of whistles, HOWEVER I am an amateur and have a D50 , I also had a D200 (sold it last week). The D200 was CRAZY better than the D50 ....and I am a Camera idiot, LOL really, seriously  I admit I know nothing compared to pros and even I could see a difference in the D200...soooo I am thinking D300 not D300s , If I want video I want 60FPS minimum for slow motion....then all is covered. The D300s has that waggle issue with side to side motion...yuck. The D300 seems to be the middle hero in its Format. Will I ever know what I am missing from D700...I don't know , perhaps I will read a little more and learn.


----------



## Trever1t

what it really boils down to is that if you have to ask....buy the D7000. 


Although just my opinion, I would never recommend a Harley or Ducati (you get my point) as an upgrade from a Vespa and although I have seen people rush out to buy the very best gear it's usually not used to take advantage of it's improvements. 

Clearly you haven't read enough or understand the basics of the technology. There's a busload of good info on this site and others regarding the hardware, keep reading.


----------



## Dillard

Kerbouchard said:


> rgregory1965 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how different sites have different info...this one says the D7000 clearly wins over the D700...hmmmmm
> 
> Nikon D700 vs D7000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are silly.  Heck, Ken Rockwell gets millions of hits on his website but his advice is still silly.
> 
> There simply is no comparison between the D700 and the D7000.  They are both DSLR's and they are both made by Nikon.  After that, the similarities pretty much stop.  The D7000 isn't even in the same ballpark.
Click to expand...



The thing you have to keep in mind, like mentioned further down the page, are pros looking for Ken's advice? Or is it the consumer that doesn't know the difference himself?

If you're checking Ken's page trying to figure out what is different between he two and which is right for you, you just don't need the D700


----------



## xzoup

nikon 7000 beats out the nikon 700


----------



## mjhoward

It's bizzaro world!


----------



## Trever1t

it truly is.


----------



## RobertDarasz

> nikon 7000 beats out the nikon 700




Whatever you say sir.


----------



## Kerbouchard

xzoup said:


> nikon 7000 beats out the nikon 700


LOL


----------



## bentcountershaft

It's ten times better, obviously.


----------



## ann

You may or may not know that Ken Rockwell many times never touches the equipment he reviews. So I would take his comments with a grain of salt.


----------



## KmH

xzoup said:


> nikon 7000 beats out the nikon 700


No caps. No punctuation. No details. No credibility. :er:


----------



## RRRoger

If you can not afford the D3s or x plus the "holy trinity" of lens (14-24, 24-70, 70-200) then get the D7000.
For your use it will be a lot better than a D300 or D90.
Most of the time the image quality is better than a D700 and the ISO nearly equal.
It is also lighter and more affordable.
All your lens will work on it.

Go to the camera store with your own flash card.
Get "Hands ON"
Compare the images to your D80.
If they don't blow you away, keep your camera and get some better glass instead.


----------



## KmH

If only the D7000 had a full size image sensor.

Actually, in independent testing the D700's high ISO performance is significantly better than the D7000's high ISO performance. Photography Forum & Digital Photography Forum FAQ

The D800(?) launch is overdue because of all the natural disasters that have hammered Nikon in the last year.

But the D7000 does perform better than the about to be replaced D300 (D400?) and the D90 which will soon be discontinued. The D7000 is in effect the D90 replacement.


----------



## RRRoger

KmH said:


> If only the D7000 had a full size image sensor.
> Actually, in independent testing the D700's high ISO performance is significantly better than the D7000's high ISO performance. Photography Forum & Digital Photography Forum FAQ Quote<
> 
> Tell us all the spec you want. I have used both sensors.
> The images I get with the D7000 at ISO 6400 are better for "My use".
> 
> And, I am not saying the D700 is not the better camera overall, it ought to be for the price.
> 
> 
> >QuoteThe D800(?) launch is overdue because of all the natural disasters that have hammered Nikon in the last year.Quote<
> 
> That Sensor may give even better High ISO images.
> I will need "Hands On" before I can give my opinion.
> At this point, I expect the D4 to be the best camera.


----------



## RobertDarasz

Too bad that the D800 is suspected to be released with a 36Mpix FF sensor. I don't know what Nikon is planning but this... doesn't sound nothing like good news. The D700 produces such good images because the pixels are quite bit so they handle the noise better. Now... it will be 3x the density, something compared to today's D7000. My guess is that for few years Nikon provided us with one of the best cameras for journalists, but this series will be more studio - friendly, something like the D3x being mostly used for studio shooting. 

Not 100% sure info.


----------



## RRRoger

RobertDarasz said:


> Too bad that the D800 is suspected to be released with a 36Mpix FF sensor. it will be 3x the density, something compared to today's D7000.



Yes, but it will still be a FullFrame Sensor.
I expect that with an Expeed 3 Processor or two and with all the more advanced technology than the D3s and V1 that the High ISO performance will exceed the D700.
Of course, I will not know great this camera might be for my use until I actually get "Hands ON".


----------



## RobertDarasz

Plus I forgot to add that it's price will probably around $5k so... yeah.


----------



## Audible_Chocolate

I love my d7000, perfect for what i do with it.


----------



## CodyS777

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8om1b43P7P4


----------

